# Blackpool Sites - Near to Trams?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone know of any sites with easy access to trams please?

(Hampton road is full)

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blackpool*

Only thing I can think of is the aire at St Annes but you would have to get a bus as far as Starr Gate for the tram.

Russell


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know of any sites with easy access to trams please?
> 
> ...


Its a shame Hampton Road is full, i think the nearest one i know of is this cl http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planni...Id=27153&siteName=keepers+cottage&facilities= but it is about 1.5 miles from the promenade so you would need to get a taxi to the prom.

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

There is the Haven site at Merten Mere. Bus runs from site into Blackpool on a regular basis. Site is located next door to ERNIE the premium bond computer.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone know if parking overnight is allowed at Cleveleys?.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe not!


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

C&C hold rally's at St Annes cricket club next meets 4th -6 th oct. and 
25th -27th oct

http://www.stannescricketclub.org/index.php


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> C&C hold rally's at St Annes cricket club next meets 4th -6 th oct. and
> 25th -27th oct
> 
> http://www.stannescricketclub.org/index.php


Thank you.

I am wanting to take our Grandchildren for the Fireworks next weekend.

TM


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

teemyob said:


> rebbyvid said:
> 
> 
> > C&C hold rally's at St Annes cricket club next meets 4th -6 th oct. and
> ...


Take them here instead ,better show
http://www.motor-homers.co.uk/t604-southport-firework-display-4th-to-6th-oct.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are at Southport this weekend


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

1302 said:


> We are at Southport this weekend


Thats a shame, maybe next time.

TM


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if parking overnight is allowed at Cleveleys?.
> 
> TM


No its not mate but people just ignored it when i was there.

Do yo know theres an aire at lytham ?

Not very good though as its on the cimema car park


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Ive just been told you can stop on the Shovels Pub carpark on Common Edge Road. Nice food and theres a bus stop over the road. I have seen vans/Rvs on there before so it might be one of the Britstops, its just off Squires Gate Lane the main route up to the prom. 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

drcotts said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thanks, A friend of the Family has told us the rule is not enforceable.

I don't think the Aire will suit us for this weekend.

All a bit of a mad weekend dash.

I am leaving Manchester at 4pm with our Grandchildren, Grandma is leaving Wilmslow at 6pm and meeting us there.

When she arrives, collecting us from the CL we have booked (or is it a CS!).

Off to see firework championships final, back for supper.

Etc.

Its because of lack of parking and facilities like Aires we spend most our limited time on the continent. UK Campsites are fine for carvanners and tenters. But with lack of parking for motorhomes in most Villages, towns and cities. UK is hopeless.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > rebbyvid said:
> ...


See you there.
TM


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks Sloany l can confirm Shovels allows m/homes. I have a friend in Blackpool for the dog show to exhausted to drive far rang me for help. l Read this and rang the pub for her and they are happy for her to overnight there. She is on her way there now.

This site rocks even when it doesn't realise it 3 months on


----------



## tar2go (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi you could take a chance at little bispam ,but at this time of year it can get a bit rough and wild, tram stops 50 yard away .


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Tar2go it wasn't for trams just a place to sleep safe for the night, she had been going to drive to Shap but was to exhausted.
She got to the pub and fell into bed happy and safe and as far as l know has gone on her way this morning but not heard from her yet.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

think it will be a while before Hampton Rd gets full again at £24 a night, its in a good location but not worth that price to us.


----------

